# Maad Daah Hey this fall?



## arly (Apr 20, 2005)

*MDH this fall?*

We're doing this ride the week of August 25-29th and as of today 4-11-08 we're just about filled. If you'd like to join us you must get in touch us ASAP.  Hope to see you along!

We're again heading west this fall to do another super-adventured tour down the Maah Daah Hey trail and like to invite you along. This is a 120 mile ride between the two Teddy Roosevelt Parks in western North Dakota. One of the reasons we're doing the MDH again is we've yet to find another trail we can spend 5 days on, ride lots of single track and do it point to point. This is the longest continuous single track in North America. We do this just for fun and at cost, riding it campground to CG with a sag van moving our gear. More photos can be seen at the below address.

http://tinyurl.com/3axg4e


----------



## streetlightpoet (Apr 20, 2007)

Truly a fun trail, wish I could join!


----------



## greyghost (Feb 15, 2008)

Was the ride you speak of for the fall this one you did in August? Or is there another planned...


----------



## arly (Apr 20, 2005)

*on our way back*

Ya its this August. We're on our way back home now and photos will be installed at a later date.... I will say this tour was the best of the 4 we've done here! 



greyghost said:


> Was the ride you speak of for the fall this one you did in August? Or is there another planned...


----------

